# new Games Team member



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

redeye3323 is our newest Junior Tech! Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the team!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the merry band


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done redeye3323!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A hearty welcome to redeye3323 :4-clap:

Nice to have you on the team because most of us old guys don't play the games.... I only have one game loaded on my PC... C&C Tiberian Sun (only 10yrs old)..:laugh: Still play it even though I have seen the credits (game over, done) from both sides...GDI and NOD..:grin:

OK, I lied... I let my son load WoW in an emergency and haven't dumped it yet...


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done redeye3323


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

As a recently made man myself I have to say

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all, and thank to 5NIPER for annoucing it 

I hope to help lot of gamers (I'm more active in the console forum I find) and hopefully get to 1K by June...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratz redeye, nice to have another englishman on the games team


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to be on the team floop, has the snow started receding there yet cause it beginning to go here. Still got the horrid black ice though :/


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep its nearly gone here, but more forecast for wednesday


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

where abouts or just the midlands?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright guys, please don't get this continued off-topic.:grin:

Congrats again on making the team!:smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks Jason09 and 5NIPER for given me a heads-up. I will make sure I keep this sort of chatter to the chat threads lol.

Back to topic - I am glad to be part of a team of people who give up there time to help other people with their problems (this counts to all of the TSF staff...).


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done redeye3323


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate! :wink:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats redeye on your promotion :grin:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the team, *redeye3323*!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats redeye :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all who've posted after I said thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm late...congrats redeye....keep up the good work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> I'm late...congrats redeye....keep up the good work.


As they say, better late then never and I appreciate the welcome from everyone. :grin:


----------

